

Measuring Mobile Apps: The Problem With Mobile Analytics - rkenedi
http://betak.it/1pQ

======
ashok_varma
I agree with your point that turn around time for feedback is slower in mobile
apps. I think the problem is that in the web its easier for users to
communicate with you. The communication channels available for mobile app
users are very limited. Appstore is where users are ranting about the apps.

We have built a way for users can directly talk to the developer inside mobile
apps. Check it out at <http://appstark.com>

